# Espn Will Be Gone



## Deke Leonard (Nov 3, 2006)

Speaking of ESPN, I sent my renewel check to NPS last month and it was returned to me with a note saying that ESPN will no longer be available by subscripition on C Band analog via the big dish as of 31 Dec 06. A few days later I got a call from NPS regarding this, when I ask if it would be available on Ku digital, the gentleman informed me that ESPN, ESPN2, ESPN News and ESPN Classic would only be available on the small dish and promply tried to sell me one. I told him what he could do with his small dish.

I personaly only watch ESPN and ESPN2 for their live events, since I have other means of recieving them I could care less that they cease big dish operations.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Deke, I'm sure you meant to say you '_couldn't_ care less'. 

Nor could I.

(Mods: This thread should be moved to the "FTA/Non-DBS Programming Forum.)


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Nick said:


> Deke, I'm sure you meant to say you '_couldn't_ care less'.  )


You mean that he meant to say I couldn't care _any_ less.


----------



## Deke Leonard (Nov 3, 2006)

To put it in plain english: *I AM NOT GONNA MISS IT!!!*


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

What are the other means of receiving ESPN live telecasts? 

I assume we are talking about things like NCAA FB, MNF, Basketball, MLB and other live events.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Deke Leonard said:


> I told him what he could do with his small dish.


Dude, buy a calendar. The 80s have been over for some time now.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

jimbo, I hear that there are satellite subscription services, Dish something and Direct something. I think they might include ESPN. And in some neighborhoods, there's something called cable. 

Sam, I wish I had a full-blown BUD system; it can pick up channels that a small dish can't. You can envy Deke, but please don't make fun of his dish.


----------



## Deke Leonard (Nov 3, 2006)

SamC said:


> Dude, buy a calendar. The 80s have been over for some time now.


I have an 8ft dish, 4DTV and 2 MPEG2 recievers. What the pizza dishes offer is just a drop in the bucket compared what I can get from *EVERY *satellite in the Clark belt, C, Ku, analog, digital, DVB 4:2:2 and 4:2:2 plus HD. If anyone is interested in what I have and how it works, feel free to PM me.

Yea, the 80s are over, but I have progressed into the OOs just fine.


----------

